# Rooting an LG Optimus 4X HD



## ljungberg3 (Jan 28, 2012)

Has anyone rooted one of these phones? Got mine and looking to root


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

Mine is rooted! Although I am on v08c... I can't even update to the newest one.


----------



## ljungberg3 (Jan 28, 2012)

waryoverlord said:


> Mine is rooted! Although I am on v08c... I can't even update to the newest one.


How did you root it? Is there a method :0 !? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## fire3d (Jul 26, 2012)

ljungberg3 said:


> How did you root it? Is there a method :0 !?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


afaik it's only possible if you have v08C as firmware .....

... for now ...

hope anyone find a solution, i tried all that i found and tested a lot, seems quite secure ..... badly.....


----------



## darrenxes (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi guys, 4x had been rooted









http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=29866696[/URL]

Sent from my LG-P880


----------



## ljungberg3 (Jan 28, 2012)

I made a video covering how to root! Thanks again for posting the link, darrenxes


----------



## darrenxes (Apr 12, 2012)

This method work with all version of LG p880. 10a to 10d.

Happy rooting!

Sent from my LG-P880


----------

